# BME couples and DE



## antoinette (Feb 22, 2004)

Does anyone know how long the lists are for black couples waiting for DE in the UK. We are a black couple who's' only chance now
is DE. I really do not know where to start. Does anyone have any experience of DE for BME (Black & Minority Ethnic groups). We are also willing to go abroad if necessary. 

Does the Caribbean have any good fertility clinics. I have tried to find links on this site but to no avail. I do not know whether to plug away in order to fulfill our dream of parenthood or just move on and be grateful for my wonderful DH.

Thanks Antoinette.


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello Antionette

I am sorry but I do not know anyting about DE for BME in the UK or abroad. There is a thread about a clinic in Barbados but I do not know if they do donor eggs. Could be worth a look - link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151035.0

Good luck

Helen
x


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi Antoinette,

We are in a similar position as I am mixed race. I know that BME (black minority ethnic) people are less likely to donate blood/organs etc, so dont know whether that is the same for eggs? We got a donor quite quickly, but then the treatment failed, so we are back on the list. At the minute we are considering whether to register on another waiting list to increase our chances, look into advertising for a donor, or maybe go abroad. 

I hope you are successful - if i were you I would definitely try!

Rachel xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know personally but if you are thinking of abroad the USA (where you can also select your donors from agencies) Shady Grove clinic in Washington has the largest DE registry in the USA or I would have thought South Africa.

Good Luck with your search ladies
L x


----------



## rtsaintly (Oct 19, 2007)

I would agree....since my last post we have arranged to go to South Africa for our next try. We got a range of mixed race donors to choose from straight away. 

Rachel xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

bets of luck Rachel really hope it goes well


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

I would call clinics that have a egg sharing programme in area's that have a large bme community. 

*London *Birmingham *Leicester *Nottingham *Luton *Milton Keynes   not 100% sure but that would be the best place i would start. 

Best of luck... x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Barbados is one of caribbean clinics with excellent reviews not sure about the availability of DE's there
L x


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, you should try the Lister Fertility Clinic (London). A would be donor contacted me recently and sadly she wasn't a match for me but I encouraged her to call the Lister (where I've had all my treatment) and donate there as they handle egg share so well. I believe she was black or mixed race. Susie


----------

